# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Macro que solo funciona en un ordenador

## freak21

Buenos días,

Primero me gustaría puntualizar que soy nuevo en el mundo de la codificación, así que seguramente la Macro que adjunto es muy mejorable.

Estoy utilizando esta Macro para consolidar datos de varios archivos excel en uno solo.
La Macro funciona perfectamente en mi ordenador, pero cuando intento ejecutarla en otros ordenadores (exactamente iguales al mío), la Macro no funciona y me da error.
El error que me da es el siguiente: "error 1004 en tiempo de ejecución. Error definido por la aplicación o el objeto"

No entiendo porqué pasa esto  :Confused: 

Agradecería que me ayudasen a comprender qué es lo que pasa y cómo puedo solucionarlo, ya que necesito ejecutar la Macro desde otros ordenadores.

Muchísimas gracias de antemano.

Un saludo,

Freak21

----------


## duncandhu

Hola freak21,

nos puedes decir qué diferencias hay, si las hay, entre los dos ordenadores - qué sistemas operativos tienen, qué versión de Excel tienen etc, etc.

En qué línea se para la ejecución? Eso si no sabes, se puede averiguar haciendo clic en "Debug" y la línea aparece en amarillo.

Nos cuentas..

Gracias y saludos,
Duncan

----------


## freak21

Hola Duncan,

Creo que ya he descubierto la raiz del problema.

Los dos ordenadores son prácticamente idénticos, tienen el mismo excel y mismo sistema operativo, lo único que cambia es la memória (de 6Gb a 4Gb), por lo que no debería ser ese el problema.

*He investigado y he descubierto que algunos de los excels de donde se extrae la información, tienen vínculos a otros excels que solo se encuentran en mi ordenador. Por lo que la Macro deja de funcionar en otros ordenadores por ese motivo.*
La línea que da error es "*Workbooks.Open carpeta & ARCHIVO*". Por lo que entiendo que la Macro deja de ejecutarse cuando intenta abrir un archivo erróneo.

¿Puede que sea este el problema? ¿Se te ocurre cualquier otro problema que pueda surgir?

Muchísimas gracias,

un saludo,

Freak21

----------


## duncandhu

No sé yo... Tendría que haberte dado un error de fichero no encontrado o similar. Has intentado pasar los ficheros que faltan al otro ordenador? Echaré un vistacito.

----------


## freak21

El consolidado extrae información con la Macro de 37 excels actualmente.
Solo había 2 que me daban error por este motivo. Al eliminarlos, puedo consolidar los otros 35 excels desde cualquier ordenador.
Por ello he supuesto que el problema era de los excels, no de la Macro ni de los ordenadores...

(Pero solo supongo, ya que no soy ningún experto)  :Wink:

----------


## duncandhu

A ver... Lo que hace la macro es abrir todos los ficheros de la carpeta seleccionada. Cuando te da el error puedes hacernos un favorcito y poner el ratón sobre el variable "ARCHIVO" y decirnos qué valor tiene cuando falla? Sospecho que está intentando abrir un fichero que no debe.

Gracias!

----------


## duncandhu

Acabo de ver tu último post - me parece que es tienes razón, aunque me cuesta creerlo porque Excel debería guardar los valores que trae de libros externos por si no tienes acceso a ellos, pero como las macros no dan explicaciones muy buenas a veces de por qué no quieren ejecutar, es lo que hay.

Espero que te siga funcionando!

----------


## freak21

jajaja tienes toda la razón del mundo! Estoy descubriendo las Macros y la verdad es que muchas veces es difícil encontrar una buena explicación!

Solucionando este problema de momento la Macro funciona perfectamente, esperemos que siga así!

Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda Duncan.

Un saludo,

Freak21

----------

